# Assorted



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

This was just before the big snow storm last week... From right to left, Digger, Nikki, Chester sprawled over Nikki, then Tasha... all viewing some squirrels having a nutty breakfast!!!










Chester hanging in his favorite spot....










Phoebe hiding in Don's workbag... (going to work for "show and tell") :lol: 










Don't they look like they should be father/son....big brother/little brother???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Your kitties are all so photogenic. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

what a lovely family. You can tell they are well loved. I really enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

What a lovely pack of kitties! Adorable black and white faces... they do look related for sure!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the picture of Chester hanging out.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great pictures, I like the last one the best (they do look related :wink: ).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They are so cute!! That picture of Chester relaxing on the tree is just adorable. He looks so relaxed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

You've got a beautiful family. Love the picture of the black and white kitties together. It's like he's got a mini me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Aw, your kitties are so lovely, Janice! :luv


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

They are all soooo gorgeous; but I'm with Marie and October. Lil' Chester hanging out is just theeeee cutest thing :love2 :worship :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful pictures of gorgeous kittys! :luv


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

yay! seems like they looove being photographed....i love the pics!
cat pics made me smile and laugh too


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

super cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Bless them. You like a magpie? Only you are attracted to black and white? I seem to be attracted to grey and white and tabby!


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh wow! the last picture looks liek the both mickeys we had before. how scary!
the bigger one, our first mickey, the little one our second mickey


----------

